# Flying sub accessory set less than $19 shipped!



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

...over at squadron today. I was waffling back and forth over it, and even goggled and came up with my own posts about it back in 2011! But for this price, I can't pass it up.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I may not use it, but I snapped one up as well! I hope they someday have such a price for the Moebius Jupiter 2 accessory kit! (The 1/35th Pod and Chariot, that is...)

Thanks for the heads-up!



Larry


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

My pleasure! I'm still unsure if I'll use it as well, but I might just add the front claw and make that detachable, and be able to close the hatch.

I'm also not sure if the landing gear will bend over time.. maybe someone who's built one up can confirm that after a year or two its still fine?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for catching that - just ordered 1 up myself.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Sadly, for us Brits, Squadron want $55 for shipping!
However, all is not lost as I googled it and bagged a set on ebay for £24 which is pretty cheap for here....might be what I need to finally finish my FS build....


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> Sadly, for us Brits, Squadron want $55 for shipping!
> However, all is not lost as I googled it and bagged a set on ebay for £24 which is pretty cheap for here....might be what I need to finally finish my FS build....


That is an insane price. International shipping has gotten ridiculus. For me (USA) Canada is by far the worst. For most of the items I buy on Ebay a seller from Canada could give me the item and the postage would still kill the deal! The UK a close second.

Hungary,Greece, China, and Japan are still reasonable.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Got mine yesterday- the arms are badly warped but for $19 I can't complain...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mine arrived perfect...admittedly it's probably from a different batch.
Those wheels are stunningly well cast...I can see why it was fairly expensive when released.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> Mine arrived perfect...admittedly it's probably from a different batch.
> Those wheels are stunningly well cast...I can see why it was fairly expensive when released.


 That is good to hear- sadly is that I bought it for the arms. The wheels, while canon, look silly to me.
I figure some hot water and bracing should fix them fine.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine arrived yesterday perfectly as well. I do agree that the original wheel design was a bit over the top, and hope to find a way to make them removable.

I can probably find something that looks better as a replacement for them in a model kit, and still have the more accurate design available if I choose to display it that way.

Shame there is no articulation in the front arm.. that was my main desire for geting the kit.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

gareee said:


> Shame there is no articulation in the front arm.. that was my main desire for geting the kit.


I don't think it would be too difficult to use the kit parts as templates for a fully articulated scratchbuild


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I was actually thinking about that. You'd probably need a hobby shop with some brass tube in various sizes.. unfortunately, I'm in the boondocks, so I'd have to scrounge online.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If you don't already have one, get yourself a cheap digital caliper to scale off the kit parts the various sizes of tubing you need.
Something like this....

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-01407A-..._1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1364140833&sr=1-1


----------



## lcuny (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks good, though I do not need it at present.


----------

